# A day in the life of a Jenn



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

Today was such a good day that I just have to make a journal! 
First, I was contacted about a rat who was too big for someone's snake and was saved before he was almost set free in the wild. He is a dove and white variegated standard ear. I've been trying to sneak rats back in to the house for 6 or so months now and today the fiance caved. It helped that I told him he could call the newbie Greg, but I'm not sure if that name will stick. 
Second, I visited the biggest LFS near me today and was so excited to get a banana plant thatI almost walked right past the nerite snails. The bananas didn't look amazing but they were alive and that was good enough for me. The nerite snails were dirt cleap so I got 4. 
Third, I heard my ADFs singing for the first time tonight! Speaking of ADFs, the ones I saw at the LFS were HUGE comapred to mine. 3 times the size. Its possible mine are babies as I'm not sure how old they are. They also mostly had no eyes because the young angel fish in there with them saw frog eyes as a delicacy. The bettas were also in pretty ragged condition. Some had green water.  I did find drift wood for $5 that i'm planning on getting in a couple weeks.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Teehee your froggies are so plump and cute! I'm glad you had a good day


----------



## Jennalyn (Jun 23, 2014)

Rattie love! He looks a lot like a mix between my Jeremy and Ondo from many years prior. <3 I've kept rats for quite a while now and my current trio will be my last (for the time being). I do miss my Critter Nation cage, though. They're much better overall than Martin's.

And I love the photo you managed to get of the frog! That's just adorable.


----------



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

That isn't my frog, she lives at the LFS. You can see her lack of eyes.  She is probably twice to three times the size of my frogs. Also, I went back today to get a piece of drift wood and all the bettas were clean!  

I got my CN, a double, on CL for $50. I waited for 6 months for one to come across CL. Patience paied off because it housed my rats several years ago, then was a crate for puppies, then was a kitten cage, then a dog proof dog food storage cabinet amd now the top half houses another rat. A good investment, I'd say. My fiance thought I was crazy to get a $50 rat cage lol.


----------



## Jennalyn (Jun 23, 2014)

HA, if only he knew what they normally went for!


----------

